# Autotrail Tracker Eks



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

I purchased anm AutoTrail Tracker EKS last December. There is a LED light under the toilet door which is on permanently. Have searched for a switch to turn it off without success. Contacted Dealer Service Manager who was unable to assist. Anybody have any ideas? Would appreciate any response.

Vic


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Light Switch*

Morning my switch for the leds is by the reading light on the o/s/f behind the driver tucked away it is a small rocker switch hope this helps


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Took me ages to find it as well.. :lol: 

STUPID place to put it BUT I think it's for people sleeping in the dinette area who can reach up and switch it on from there..

As mentioned.. Behind drivers seat, first cupboard where they keep the Sergent power unit.. Look UNDER the cabinet, little rocker switch..


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Both led me straight to the switch. Considering I have been searching since last Thursday you can imagine my sense of relief when I clicked it off especially since the Service Manager could not enlighten me! Many thanks Gentlemen.

Vic


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Seems a popular place thats where the switch is for under step light in the Autotrail Cheyenne :lol:


----------

